# Newbie from Cardiff



## roger50 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Got your site adress from the Bongo owners forum.  My wife and I are members of the C&CC, love their CS's. Have never tried wild camping, but seen a few self converted buses/vans around Cardiff.  Might give it a try one day


----------



## lenny (Oct 24, 2008)

Hiya and welcome,Roger,enjoy the site, your Bongo will be well suited to wilding as Its less conspicuous than traditional motorhomes, good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Roger, welcome and long may you enjoy wild camping. Hope to see some post's from the Cardiff area shortly.

Happy Camping.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 25, 2008)

*wilding*

Hi welcome Roger
come and join the wildies

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi roger welcome to wildcamping give it a try its great ,one good thing about wilding is the money you save on site fees you can spend on fuel go that bit further


----------



## mark e (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello from the rhondda, we have wildcamp in the Tenby area and Somerset way, great fun.


----------

